# bettas get into the darnest places



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the betta barracks off of here when it was for sale. I have had it up and running for about 1 or 2 months. I have most of my bettas in it along with a few of my friend's. I just went in to the room it is in and found one of my containers had over flown. this is has happended a few time but the cause of this overflow is what made me start this thread. One of my female bettas had swam a little to close to the overflow tube and ended up in it and I was looking all over the place for her: on the lower shelves of the barrack systems, on the floor, in the sump. nothing so I go to dump the containers into the sump and SHE IS IN THE OVERFLOW TUBE STUCK. My Gosh these fish are going to kill me with a heart attack. I have now had a betta sucked up in a vaccum, jump and land about three feet from the jar they were in( the shelf was 5 feet high too) and now one has gotten sucked up into an overflow tube. Back to the drawing board......geez my tanks are more kid proof then my house.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

she is still in the sump and I am going to leave here there for the next day or so, Just so I don't stress her out some more.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

One morning I was surprised that my beautiful betta boy who usually greeted me with great enthusiasm every morning was missing in action. Did a quick look at the tank (lightly planted 40 gallon community tank) - nothing. Looked all around the floor as it's open top - again, nothing. I start to get a little nervous, so I stuck my hands in the tank and start moving driftwood and caves around. Nothing. Looked at intake tube, behind heater. Yup - nothing. Now I'm really stumped so I start taking everything out of the tank. When I got the tank down to just fish and a couple of pieces of cactus wood, I saw movement coming from one of them. I thought it was a dario dario so I ignored it. I figured there was NO WAY my betta could have squeezed himself into the cactus wood. Yeah, well, I was WRONG about that!!! He was wedged almost right dead center in a 6 inch piece. I had NO idea how I was going to get him out. Luckily the hammer did a great job. The cactus wood didn't survive, but my betta boy sure did 

They CAN get into the darnedest places..........


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i had one disappear from a 60 gallon cube community tank, heavily planted. I assumed he had jumped and my cat had got him. I was using a Ehiem surface extractor on the tank with the classic canister i was using. Somehow the betta had jumped into the surface extractor and ended up in the 1 inch gap at the bottom of the canister between the bottom and the media tray. I found him roughly 6 months later when i was cleaning out the filter. not only was he in perfect shape, but he was fat and happy as well! "lucky" as i called him lived for several more years.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

It took you 6 months to clean out your canister filter?!?!?!?!.....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Rogue9 said:


> It took you 6 months to clean out your canister filter?!?!?!?!.....


they can go along time without maintenance


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> i had one disappear from a 60 gallon cube community tank, heavily planted. I assumed he had jumped and my cat had got him. I was using a Ehiem surface extractor on the tank with the classic canister i was using. Somehow the betta had jumped into the surface extractor and ended up in the 1 inch gap at the bottom of the canister between the bottom and the media tray. I found him roughly 6 months later when i was cleaning out the filter. not only was he in perfect shape, but he was fat and happy as well! "lucky" as i called him lived for several more years.


Lucky was definitely a good name for him lol I can't believe it survived that long without being able to get to the surface for air let alone food. Crazy I tell ya & they definitely get into the strangest places


----------

